# How to find dsl phone number



## trichard (Apr 11, 2004)

Is their any way to find out what dsl number that my wife is using at her office she just started a new job and needs to know the number to get more mail boxes. Thanks

Trevor


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *trichard*

What is the name of the ISP?

This link has Internet Service Providers and contact numbers:
http://www.answersthatwork.com/ISP_pages/isps.htm

Let us know if that helps or not.


----------



## trichard (Apr 11, 2004)

thanks she ended up finding a bill


----------

